# Audible popping from speakers when starting vehicle



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

For the past week and a half I’ve been in a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS loaner vehicle, while mine is in the shop for suspension noise issues. One thing I’ve noticed that both vehicles do sometimes is, the speakers will make a popping noise when you’re initially starting the vehicle after it has been sitting a while. Sort of like the old school amps would do when they’d power on in a vehicle. Has anyone else ever had this problem and if so, what was the fix? Is it a normal characteristic of the vehicle? Or is it a software/hardware issue?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a 2018 Trax Premier......radio does the same thing about one out of three starts.

Also, the thing turns itself back on with every restart.......so, every time I start it, I have to turn the radio off.

By intent according to Chevy...........Dumb setup according to me.

Rob

I am unaware of a fix for the 'pop'


----------

